# Platy fish disease



## fishfish

Can someone tell me what this is? I thought it was fungus, so i put Pimafix for a week, but it didn't work. Now I am trying Melafix, but there is not much improvement. THe fish has been like that for two weeks now

Aquarium Gallery - Platy disease


----------



## NursePlaty

fishfish said:


> Can someone tell me what this is? I thought it was fungus, so i put Pimafix for a week, but it didn't work. Now I am trying Melafix, but there is not much improvement. THe fish has been like that for two weeks now
> 
> Aquarium Gallery - Platy disease



*I cant see the picture very well. Which parts of the platy is it on? Only the mouth? Is it affecting the fins also? Does the stuff look fluffy or fungus-like?*


----------



## fishfish

Yes. It is only in the mouth and i think inside. The fins and the rest of the body is fine. 
It is fluffy yes. It looks like cotton or snow.

I did some post processing on the photos to try and improve them.
Aquarium Gallery - DSC_00122
Aquarium Gallery - DSC_00043
Aquarium Gallery - DSC_00052


----------



## NursePlaty

*Ive never dealt with that disease before but im 90% sure it's Mouth Rot or Fin rot by reading up about the symptoms. Or called Columnaris. They said its caused by high levels of nitrate, low oxygen concentrations, or even a vitamin deficiency. How long has this tank been set up and how often do you do a water change? And from what im reading, a treatment bath containing phenoxyethanol treats it. Try researching the disease because I dont want to give you the wrong advice *


----------



## fishfish

It is a one year old tank. I change 1/3 to 1/2 the tank twice a week. 
When this started I took the water to the pet store for them to analyze and they told me the water was perfect. Having said this, I had another fish that had the same problem around the tail, but Pimafix cured it.


----------



## fishfish

NursePlaty said:


> *Ive never dealt with that disease before but im 90% sure it's Mouth Rot or Fin rot by reading up about the symptoms. Or called Columnaris. They said its caused by high levels of nitrate, low oxygen concentrations, or even a vitamin deficiency. How long has this tank been set up and how often do you do a water change? And from what im reading, a treatment bath containing phenoxyethanol treats it. Try researching the disease because I dont want to give you the wrong advice *


The description matches columnaris. It is eating away at the mouth and fins. The article below says treat with copper sulphate or antibiotic, but I am not sure where to get copper sulphate and what kind of antibiotic.
Fish Disease - Columnaris


----------



## japan4racing

i had a platy go through this...she lost her mouth and lived a couple months until my mystery disease wiped out my whole 38 gallon. i cant remember how i treated mine...its been a while...i can tell you if she survives and has no mouth you must grind the flakes into powder so she can eat. for some reason mine did not realize her bottom jaw was gone. it was so sad watching her try to eat flakes and not get any. powdered flakes helped her alot. hope yours gets better!


----------



## fishfish

Mine already lost the top part of her mouth and she seems to be grasping for air. I started the treatment 3 days ago with maracyn. I can't tell if it is working, but I'd feel better if it dies at this point. I started putting fry food in the water.


----------



## fishfish

Columnaris is very contagious and almost uncurable. You'll spend money for nothing. I would suggest that you let them die.


----------



## Ukonline

I agree with fishfish. What are the symptoms? Where they...
White spots?
Discolored fins?
Torn looking fins?
Bacteria On the fish?

_______________
wholesale jewelry


----------



## littlefish

Is cotton mouth, sign of Columnaris.


----------



## fishfish

The disease will eat out all their mouths. You have to remove the diseased fish from the tank immediately otherwise the rest of the fish will get infected one by one and die. In my case i noticed the disease doesn't spread from one fish to the other until the diseased one is about to die.


----------

